# Best Rep Range For Deadlift



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok well after my deadlifts today i got thinking whats youre preferred rep range for deadlifts?

I ask this because today after a light warmup, i put 120kg on and got out about 10 reps and felt light headed and fked after it. So then my next set i tried 140kg, and only got 2 reps out but felt no where near as fatigued after it. Then i lowered it to 130kg and got out about 5 reps, but felt no where near as bad as i did on the first set.

This got me thinking, what is the best rep range in youre opinion for deadlifts for strength+mass gains?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

3-6 IMO for strength and mass.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i always aim for 5 reps


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I did 12 reps on 200kg deads last night and tasted blood in my mouth and was seeing spots afterwards. If you dont grow from that then your diet needs looking at.

As for strength then the obvious choice for me would be max weight 5 reps and below.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I did 12 reps on 200kg deads last night and tasted blood in my mouth and was seeing spots afterwards. If you dont grow from that then your diet needs looking at.
> 
> As for strength then the obvious choice for me would be max weight 5 reps and below.


Diet is 3k cals a day with atleast 250g protein each day

and ive also noticed that on higher rep deadlifts i see stars after em too, had to lean against summit after my first set, felt light headed haha, sign of a good set


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup can easily get 140kg for 12 reps, an yup a slower return not done will make you feel ill it is blood pooling go for more slow and controlled and it shldnt be a problem, if you feel light headed i put my legs up on bench and lay back on floor, looks very stupid but the alternative is passing out lmao.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Diet is 3k cals a day with atleast 250g protein each day
> 
> and ive also noticed that on higher rep deadlifts i see stars after em too, had to lean against summit after my first set, felt light headed haha, sign of a good set


I just always think to myself whats harder, doing 240kg for 3 reps or doing 200kg for 12, clearly the latter is harder plus the reps i feel are much more geared to hypertrophy. Im not ruling out going near to your maximum every now and then but i got into a habit of doing it every week and although i got strong i didnt notice any real size or shape difference.

Diet sounds good mate. if you had to lean on something they yes defo a sign of a great set.

Intensity all the way!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I just always think to myself whats harder, doing 240kg for 3 reps or doing 200kg for 12, clearly the latter is harder plus the reps i feel are much more geared to hypertrophy. Im not ruling out going near to your maximum every now and then but i got into a habit of doing it every week and although i got strong i didnt notice any real size or shape difference.
> 
> Diet sounds good mate. if you had to lean on something they yes defo a sign of a great set.
> 
> Intensity all the way!


I gotta admit i havent felt like i was going to pass out deadlifting like today since the first time i ever got 140kg up, but my main aim is geared to packing on the mass, which i clearly need judging by my avi


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe you should breath more in a set then


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

As its a strength exercise i usually do 1-5 reps.


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

killah said:


> As its a strength exercise i usually do 1-5 reps.


Hmm I was working on my Xmas tree, 6- 12 reps


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

0000_soldier said:


> Yup can easily get 140kg for 12 reps, an yup a slower return not done will make you feel ill it is blood pooling go for more slow and controlled and it shldnt be a problem, if you feel light headed i put my legs up on bench and lay back on floor, looks very stupid but the alternative is passing out lmao.


Exact what I feel dude.Don't seem to get a "pump" from anything below the 5 rep range.Sure its good to mix it up and go heavy but for generaly bodybuilding and max gain stick with atleast 8 for most things


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Unless going for a rep max..i dont like going more then 5, i find my form just breaks down and goes to ****, and im not in the mood to be pulling any disks right about now >.>


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

3


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just treat it in the same way you do with squats. If you gain well with high/low reps in squats then try the same with deadlifts.


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Did them yesterday, Yeah deffo good pump at around 6-7 onwards for me.

Problem is if I do them near the start of my workout my lower back simply stays fatigued for the rest of the work out..I simply couldn't do bent of barbell rows as I could stand properly without tipping over due to this,Think i'll leave them until last on back days (even thougth they are the most taxing)

Also I enjoy using no wraps nowadays just natural grip (under and over) to build on my weak forarms/grip.Used to get to around 130kg for the 10 now only around 110kg for 10 I simply can't hold the weigth for long enuff..Have to keep re-adjusting!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The Shredder said:


> Did them yesterday, Yeah deffo good pump at around 6-7 onwards for me.
> 
> Problem is if I do them near the start of my workout my lower back simply stays fatigued for the rest of the work out..I simply couldn't do bent of barbell rows as I could stand properly without tipping over due to this,Think i'll leave them until last on back days (even thougth they are the most taxing)
> 
> Also I enjoy using no wraps nowadays just natural grip (under and over) to build on my weak forarms/grip.Used to get to around 130kg for the 10 now only around 110kg for 10 I simply can't hold the weigth for long enuff..Have to keep re-adjusting!


Have you tried using liquid chalk, it helps to keep your hands dry so the sweat doesn't cause your grip to slip.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

failure.......!


----------

